# eq in sound cards



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It occurs to me that it ought to be possible to build equalization into sound cards. It could all be done via software, no need for dedicated eq circuit, and the users could tweak the sound card to match the speaker and the enclosure, and even the room if you ran indoors.. Software base equalization is completely common in digital recording and I assume it could even be made accessible via a CV: "CV x=bass CV Y = treble, etc." That would make for a really big improvement, I think, in the quality of large scale sound. There are a bunch of unused CV's "reserved for future use"--well, here's a proposed use: eq for sound

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The question "has anyone tried this" would best be put to the manufacturers of the decoders. 

I am not aware of anyone doing the signal processing to accomplish this, the processors are pretty taxed right now in most cases, to keep the price competitive. 

I would vote to be able to process the sound file you download into your decoder, while you cannot "play with it" in real time, it would be pretty simple to do on the "download software" like the phoenix, and QSI. The ESU people have a lot of support for you doing your own sound files, so this capability already exists there. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I sent an inquiry to Tony at QSI--he replied 


"This will be coming in the future.
Thanks

Tony"

Good to know--it seems to me like it'd be a great feature and relatively easy to implement


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good, talked to Tony yesterday, he's a good guy. 

Which specifically are you referring to (meaning told Tony): a real-time equalizer in the decoder, or being able to customize the sound files? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Alas he didn't say--his replies are kind of terse and they don't invite further questions. He's busy--good, I'm waiting for the steam chuff upgrade!

I'm assuming--on no evidence, merely because it's what I want to believe, that it will be real time equalization via CVs. But 'd settle for tweaking the eq on the sound files



It ought to be possible to find the QSI sound files for each sound, import them into an audio program, modify the eq, then export them back to QSI's format


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't Phoenix have a way to fine tune each individual sound by using the interface program??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not gain at specified frequencies. 

Mike, have you tried the "custom sound" yet on your QSI? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean! I've used the Q2 software to set up my own sound files, for an 0-6-0, which I did by choosing from their list of chuffs, whistles etc. Is that what you mean?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can not tweak the Phoenix as much as you can the QSI. Kind of limited to what is there and not much to choose from. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, there is a new option to store a custom sound in your QSI, any arbitrary .wav file.... you can see this option in the latest Q2upgrade program. 

You can also set up a function to play the sound. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg:

yes I knew you could do that though I haven't looked into it. I really should--I've got a bunch of good mics and a full suite of professional audio recording and editing software. At the very least I cold add my voice, processed to sound like Darth Vader, saying "Hey kid! Don't touch that!" 


It's wav files? How much storage capacity is there?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the Q2upgrade program tells you the limit of the wav file.... I'm at work trying to support my trains! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now a voice we do not need. Just got rid of that on the early QSI. For a change in values yep then its fine lets one know its done. Maybe some cute female voice would be good. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking of holiday themes that would be cool. Also, a talking train could be a bit fun. Use your imagination. 

If you research it let us know the limits. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

The Soundtraxx Tsunami allows you to control the volume on each specific sound (24 of them) and has a 7 band eq built into the decoder. Have never used it, but can obviously be done via software as suggested in the original post. Too bad they decided not to get back into large scale sound... 
-Ray


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

THis QSI programming, can one do it on a Mac?


----------

